# Ok I admit it



## Marvin (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone else a MMORPG junkie? I am hooked on city of heroes, anyone else play?


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi... My name is Moose... and I'm a junkie...

Played Everquest for 5 years, then tried Shadowbane and City of Heroes, with a brief stint in Star Wars Galaxies.  Got hooked on WoW at its release a couple years ago and haven't looked back since.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 26, 2006)

You know, I want to be a gamer,but I just can't do it.  I buy games and never play them.  I finally gave up and got rid of all of my game systems.

Still, I have been wanting to try City of Heroes.  Is it worth getting?

AoG


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2006)

I would get into Star Wars Galaxies, but I know that it would end in a divorce.
There is a martial arts MMORPG out there, let me find it... It's called Martial Heros. Looks good, haven't tried it.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 26, 2006)

WoW
Mal'ganis, Undead Rogue - JohnDOA
Stormrage, Human Warlock - Anago


----------



## zDom (Sep 26, 2006)

JBrainard said:


> I would get into Star Wars Galaxies, but I know that it would end in a divorce




 

They ruined SWG with the NGE...

Just as well. I haven't had time for PC gaming lately. I still miss the good ol' versions of SWG, though. *sniff*


----------



## Marvin (Sep 26, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Still, I have been wanting to try City of Heroes. Is it worth getting?
> 
> AoG


It's not as cool as it was; the designers keep making the heroes weaker, I believe so it takes you longer to get to the top levels. But if you ever dig superheroes (for some reason, I think most folks here might ) It is still a wonderful waste of time!!
Plus at the end of the month they are combining heroes and villians in one set.


----------



## qizmoduis (Sep 28, 2006)

I played EQ when it first came out for a couple of years, but eventually got bored with it.

I've played quite a few of them, usually not for very long.  I just recently cancelled my subscription to Eve.  Right now, I'm still on EQ2, which I've been subscribed to since release.

Other MMOGs I've played:
Dark Age of Camelot, Anarchy Online, Earth & Beyond (til its demise), and I tried out Auto Assault, Ryzom, and even WOW, which really really underwhelmed and irritated me.  

If you're an EQ2 player, look for one of the following on Kithicor:

Merethdan - 33 Conj
Fauy - 29 Berserker
Merathdeen - 10 Wiz
Voceo - 13 Monk

And a few others whose names I can't remember.  I suffer a bit from Alt-itis, so every available character slot is filled.  I don't get much playtime either, so I'm certainly not going anywhere fast.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 28, 2006)

zDom said:


> They ruined SWG with the NGE...
> 
> Just as well. I haven't had time for PC gaming lately. I still miss the good ol' versions of SWG, though. *sniff*


Just a quick thread hijacking.  If you're reminicent for the pre-NGE SWG, I'd encourage you to check out SWGEmu.  Enough people got fed up with SOE that they built another SWG from the ground up that is basically the game pre-NGE.  They had to build it themselves so SOE couldn't claim reverse-engineering.  Interesting stuff for a grassroots effort. 

The kiwibirds now return you to your regularly scheduled forum.


----------

